# Tamper resistant receptacles



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Installing finish on my first 2011 compliant residence. Purchased Levington Decora receptacles. I can't believe that there is a "TR" stamped top and bottom to let you know that they are tamper proof? I would think the plastic guards in the receptacle would be enough evidence. Are all brands the same?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Davethewave said:


> Installing finish on my first 2011 compliant residence. Purchased Levington Decora receptacles. I can't believe that there is a "TR" stamped top and bottom to let you know that they are tamper proof? I would think the plastic guards in the receptacle would be enough evidence. Are all brands the same?


As far as I know, Yes.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

There's probably some UL or whatever certification attached to using the "TR" letters to keep cheap Chinese knock-offs off the shelf.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

CDN EC said:


> There's probably some UL or whatever certification attached to using the "TR" letters to keep cheap Chinese knock-offs off the shelf.


Not very attractive. As far as I know, there is no writing on the standard TR receptacles. I am just not sure if the HO is going to be thrilled. :-/


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree, but then again all of the ones I've seen have the raised TR letters on the front of the receptacle.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

CDN EC said:


> I agree, but then again all of the ones I've seen have the raised TR letters on the front of the receptacle.


It seems to be the case.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

From the UL:

_*Tamper-resistant Receptacles* — Receptacles for use in dwelling units in
accordance with the NEC, speciﬁcally, Section 406.11, or pediatric patient
care areas in accordance with Article 517 of the NEC. Tamper-resistant
receptacles are identiﬁed by the words ‘‘Tamper Resistant’’ (or the letters
‘‘TR’’) where they will be visible after installation with the cover plate
removed. Tamper-resistant receptacles may be of the general grade, hospital
grade or isolated ground type._

The "TR" has to be there, it seems, but the requirement doesn't include having it on the face where you can see it with the cover plate installed. Seems all the manufacturers do it that way anyhow.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

No one but an electrician would care or notice it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still having a hard time picturing a 5 year old pulling a refrigerator out of it's place just to stick a key in the outlet or climbing a ladder to the GDO outlet to put a paper clip in it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm still having a hard time picturing a 5 year old pulling a refrigerator out of it's place just to stick a key in the outlet or climbing a ladder to the GDO outlet to put a paper clip in it.


I still have a problem understanding why an EC would want to worry about such things.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I still have a problem understanding why an EC would want to worry about such things.


Cause the EC has some non TR old stock he likes to use when he can.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Cause the EC has some non TR old stock he likes to use when he can.


He must be a real tightwad. He could use them in non dwelling units.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Pass & Seymour don't have any visible marking when the plate cove is on.

They are way better then that leviton crap also


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I understand that this requirement was driven by the large number of injuries to children but, I don't think the device on the market really solves the problem. Many of the injuries involved burns and in most cases that would require two objects. The TR receptacles on the market do not prevent you from inserting one object into the grounded slot and one into the ungrounded slot. The hazard is still there, but it looks like we did something to solve it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I understand that this requirement was driven by the large number of injuries to children but, I don't think the device on the market really solves the problem. Many of the injuries involved burns and in most cases that would require two objects. The TR receptacles on the market do not prevent you from inserting one object into the grounded slot and one into the ungrounded slot. The hazard is still there, but it looks like we did something to solve it.




My limited experience with TRs is that two objects have to be installed at the same time.

Yes it could happen but I feel is very remote.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone here ever tried to just force something thru the shutter? I'm curious what amount of pressure would cause the shutter to fail.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've stocked and installed TR since the code change

most of the complaints i recieve are related to the many _TR challenged_ male cord caps 

as usual, the manufactures didn't do lunch, and leave the trade to deal with thier lack of uniformity

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

k_buz said:


> Has anyone here ever tried to just force something thru the shutter? I'm curious what amount of pressure would cause the shutter to fail.


I am sure you can but most 2 or 3 year olds would not have the strength. I have had very little problem with them but I have run into the same issue as Steve had where the male cord cap was the issue.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BBQ said:


> No one but an electrician would care or notice it.


 i was just gonna type that.....LOL...


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

BBQ said:


> No one but an electrician would care or notice it.


You should try my clients. I have been told by a client that a fixture was installed 1/8" low or the one I really like ". can you lower that fixture one link "


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Cause the EC has some non TR old stock he likes to use when he can.


Truth to that. I have a whole shed of material that can't be used. Anyone want to buy some mandrels.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> My limited experience with TRs is that two objects have to be installed at the same time.
> 
> Yes it could happen but I feel is very remote.


It appears to me that based on the number of burn injuries, that two objects were involved in many of the cases. The TRs do not prevent the insertion of two objects. 

At every trade show where they have these on display I will put two objects in the receptacle and walk away. The receptacle sales reps don't like that very much. 

I just see them as some protection, but don't see them as providing the complete protection that they want us to believe that they provide.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It appears to me that based on the number of burn injuries, that two objects were involved in many of the cases. The TRs do not prevent the insertion of two objects.
> 
> At every trade show where they have these on display I will put two objects in the receptacle and walk away. The receptacle sales reps don't like that very much.
> 
> I just see them as some protection, but don't see them as providing the complete protection that they want us to believe that they provide.


 Yes the TR do not help with the use of bobby pins either.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

This isn't the first time 'tamper resistant' has come around.

A visit to the local box store shows plenty of the 'old' stuff is still making the rounds .... Remember the receptacles with the faces you twist / rotate to put the plug in? Or, the cover plates that add the 'twist' to a normal receptacle? What about the plastic things you push into un-used receptacles?

It was to address those alternative solutions that the code required marking on the receptacle itself. No nore after-market add-ons. Nope, you're supposed to use stuff made to the new standard.

Personally, I think it's all , but there it is.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It appears to me that based on the number of burn injuries, that two objects were involved in many of the cases. The TRs do not prevent the insertion of two objects....


 True, but given that both objects have to be inserted with approximately equal force at the same time, I think it reasonably reduces the likely-hood of a small child succeeding at that. 

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> This isn't the first time 'tamper resistant' has come around.
> 
> A visit to the local box store shows plenty of the 'old' stuff is still making the rounds .... Remember the receptacles with the faces you twist / rotate to put the plug in? Or, the cover plates that add the 'twist' to a normal receptacle? What about the plastic things you push into un-used receptacles?
> 
> ...



From a 1916 catalog:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Big John said:


> True, but given that both objects have to be inserted with approximately equal force at the same time, I think it reasonably reduces the likely-hood of a small child succeeding at that.
> 
> -John


 That is not how the ones that I have played with work. The force does not have to be even close to equal. All that is required is that you maintain some force on one shutter while you put the second object against the other shutter.


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

The TR can be on the face of the receptacle OR on the yoke . Leviton has them on the face and they look terrible. After some use the letters tend to hold dirt and its even more pronounced . P&S is labeled on the yoke . Not sure of other brands as I try and only use P&S . Years ago Leviton was the only thing we would use and they were quality but I'll only use them now to match existing installations as they have a gloss finish instead of the matte finish that P&S uses.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm still having a hard time picturing a 5 year old pulling a refrigerator out of it's place just to stick a key in the outlet or climbing a ladder to the GDO outlet to put a paper clip in it.


You should come and stay the day with my kids :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hairbone said:


> You should come and stay the day with my kids


:laughing: My buddy has two boys, his nick-names for them are "No" and "Don't."

-John


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a height I can't remember I think above 5' doesn't have to be tr . You can use your old ones up for the gdo, and micro receptacle. Unless your area has an amendment to the NEC


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> There is a height I can't remember I think above 5' doesn't have to be tr . You can use your old ones up for the gdo, and micro receptacle. Unless your area has an amendment to the NEC


Good to know. I will start setting all my boxes at 66".


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Big John said:


> True, but given that both objects have to be inserted with approximately equal force at the same time, I think it reasonably reduces the likely-hood of a small child succeeding at that.
> 
> -John


Speaking from personal experience at the age of 7, it would have at least stopped me from pushing the leads of an LED bulb into it :whistling2:


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Davethewave said:


> Good to know. I will start setting all my boxes at 66".


No bending over to plug and unplug stuff! :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

CDN EC said:


> Speaking from personal experience at the age of 7, it would have at least stopped me from pushing the leads of an LED bulb into it :whistling2:


When I was 7, there were no LEDs.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

CDN EC said:


> Speaking from personal experience at the age of 7, it would have at least stopped me from pushing the leads of an LED bulb into it :whistling2:


When I was young, you stuck a paper clip in a receptacle once and you learned that you were never going to do that again! Then you get out of high school and need a job so you become an electrician and it becomes a lifestyle. :-/


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

backstay said:


> When I was 7, there were no LEDs.


 When I was 7, there were no receptacles. 

:shifty:

-John


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Didn't have a clue about led back then only black lights.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You know, having this TR requirement is going to drastically cut down on the number of good electricians, as well as the few that fit under "natural selection". I dont know about you, but I got shocked at a very young age by sticking something in an outlet. look at me now.. im in this great trade.  Though, some days I feel like grabbing the bushings on a transformer, and going out with a bang.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> My limited experience with TRs is that two objects have to be installed at the same time.
> 
> Yes it could happen but I feel is very remote.





Big John said:


> True, but given that both objects have to be inserted with approximately equal force at the same time, I think it reasonably reduces the likely-hood of a small child succeeding at that.
> 
> -John


All I can say is that it's a real bitch to stick my voltage detector in one of those things without sticking my control screwdriver in the other side at the same time.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I just see them as some protection, but don't see them as providing the complete protection that they want us to believe that they provide.


Can you point to anyone saying that a tamper *resistant* receptacal provides any sort of complete protection?


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Big John said:


> When I was 7, there were no receptacles.
> 
> :shifty:
> 
> -John


In the future, we'll tell our grandkids we're older than the internet and blow their minds forever :laughing:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Can you point to anyone saying that a tamper *resistant* receptacal provides any sort of complete protection?


It is strongly implied in the advertising, just like it is strongly implied in the ads for AFCIs that they will prevent all electrical fires.

We are not going to agree on this. I see the TRs and the AFCIs as both next to worthless. And yes I have read the ROPs that showed the need for these devices.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I hear gen two TR will be twist to contact four digit pin and two keys turned in sequence. They say it will save life's. Finally A real fix. Damn a child just swallowed a key.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Afci breakers design is to guard against TR poor connections to plugs. Junk to protect junk.


----------



## Caustic CC (Jan 31, 2013)

*Charge*

Rescinded


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It is strongly implied in the advertising, just like it is strongly implied in the ads for AFCIs that they will prevent all electrical fires.
> 
> We are not going to agree on this. I see the TRs and the AFCIs as both next to worthless. And yes I have read the ROPs that showed the need for these devices.


It's amazing that in Indiana houses don't spontaneously combust and children aren't electrocuted by the hundreds. We don't require either device be installed. Those codes were omitted from the 2008 NEC when it was accepted by the state.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have customers complaining about TR receptacles all time, how they have to wiggle the plug to get it in. They ask me all the time can I put a standard type receptacle in but I tell them I can't. I personally think its a stupid thing, If you have kids stick the plastic caps in like they've done for 50 years or put TR receptacles in if you rerally want them. To force them on everyone is redic, I'm not a fan of change either lol.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I just swapped out a TR for non, because the old couple couldn't plug in the tea kettle into their new house's counter plug. 

The old people need tea! I have to break the rules where I see fit, and that is one of many stupid cases.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I just swapped out a TR for non, because the old couple couldn't plug in the tea kettle into their new house's counter plug.
> 
> The old people need tea! I have to break the rules where I see fit, and that is one of many stupid cases.


Cash deals!:whistling2:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I just swapped out a TR for non, because the old couple couldn't plug in the tea kettle into their new house's counter plug.
> 
> The old people need tea! I have to break the rules where I see fit, and that is one of many stupid cases.


My wifes grandma wouldve burned the house down if she couldnt put the tea pot on daily.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Now how would a TR prevented that fire? :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had TR's in the truck since it was code, also had all kinds of complaints about them

As an EC, the real issue is having to serve as _point men_ for the NEC

I'm tired of explaining why i have to install any nec mandated product, while all the hardware stores carry the non-TR's

~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TR; Truly Rediculous 

The NEC wants everyone to know what they are all about so they mandated TR to be printed on every device.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I just swapped out a TR for non, because the old couple couldn't plug in the tea kettle into their new house's counter plug.
> 
> The old people need tea! I have to break the rules where I see fit, and that is one of many stupid cases.




Book Him Danno .




Pete


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I just swapped out a TR for non, because the old couple couldn't plug in the tea kettle into their new house's counter plug.
> 
> The old people need tea! I have to break the rules where I see fit, and that is one of many stupid cases.


I had a callback from an 85 year old who couldn't plug into a TR recp.

Now I always spray my 3 lamp tester w/ WD40 an insert it into the TRs.

Sometimes I even spray a little on the windows, just to void the warranty and listing:laughing:


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I keep both stocked on the truck and use the non TR whenever I can get away with it. (Commercial / or cash jobs) lol. Just look the old school recepts have character to them ha


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> No one but an electrician would care or notice it.


I had a picky customer that saw the TR and was mad for a while.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

Go with P&S, not a fan of Leviton myself


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Davethewave said:


> Installing finish on my first 2011 compliant residence. Purchased Levington Decora receptacles. I can't believe that there is a "TR" stamped top and bottom to let you know that they are tamper proof? I would think the plastic guards in the receptacle would be enough evidence. Are all brands the same?


It was a 2008 NEC code requirement. Did you only wire commercial jobs for the three years ?



There is still 3/4 of the shelf space at home depoop stocked with non tr and a little 1/4 area for tr that might have a few if you get there early....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I had a picky customer that saw the TR and was mad for a while.


 :laughing: I am so glad I don't deal with resi customers. "Is this really the biggest problem in your life? _Really?_ You wanna trade lives for a day?"


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

CDN EC said:


> In the future, we'll tell our grandkids we're older than the internet and blow their minds forever :laughing:


Or older than a calculator:laughing:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Recently replaced the devices in my kids rooms with TR's. My 8 yr old son got shocked fighting to get something plugged in. If it were a regular outlet, he would have been fine but because it's so hard to get something in them, his fingers slipped and touched the metal prongs as they connected.

Great safety device!!!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Big John said:


> :laughing: I am so glad I don't deal with resi customers. "Is this really the biggest problem in your life? _Really?_ You wanna trade lives for a day?"


Yeah, people suck for sure. But really you could ask that question about anything to anyone that has a complaint.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Yeah, people suck for sure. But really you could ask that question about anything to anyone that has a complaint.


Dude .... its a small TR embossed in the plastic the same color as the receptacle, soon to be hidden by couches, tables, drapes and TVs. 

To complain about that is ridiculous and the person needs a reality check. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The TR's and old work boxes have been a bit of a problem, mostly folks' bad aim.....~CS~


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Dude .... its a small TR embossed in the plastic the same color as the receptacle, soon to be hidden by couches, tables, drapes and TVs.
> 
> To complain about that is ridiculous and the person needs a reality check. :laughing:


Why is the marking needed?...the only person who needs to know if the receptacle is TR is the inspector and if he or she can't tell just by looking at the device then he or she has no business inspecting.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Why is the marking needed?...the only person who needs to know if the receptacle is TR is the inspector and if he or she can't tell just by looking at the device then he or she has no business inspecting.


And again if that TR mark is running your world you need to reevaluate your priorities. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And again if that TR mark is running your world you need to reevaluate your priorities. :laughing:


Again, that could be said about any complaint. 

Don't use Leviton. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And again if that TR mark is running your world you need to reevaluate your priorities. :laughing:


There is just no reason for the mark...it really doesn't bother me as it is very unlikely I will ever install a TR recp.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Don't use Leviton. *Many* problems solved. :thumbsup:


fify! :thumbsup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Just had to go back to a job and replace a TR GFI with a regular one because the lady couldn't plug in her toaster. A standard 3-prong plugged in just fine but the 2-prong wouldn't go! Please don't report me to the AHJ's!!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I had to remove a TR counter plug because the customer could not, and I could not, and nobody could get their damn electric kettle plugged into it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I had to remove a TR counter plug because the customer could not, and I could not, and nobody could get their damn electric kettle plugged into it.


Maybe they should have tried a "blessed" electric kettle??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe the manufacturers who have bought the NFPA should perfect their products before they force them upon us as code. The NFPA is a crackwhore that sold her ass.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I had to *Replace* a TR counter plug because the customer could not, and I could not, and nobody could get their damn electric kettle plugged into it.


^^ FIFY

Just did that myself last Friday.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

TR are designed by the manufactures to keep the lobbyists changing the NEC and costing everyone grief & money


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

This rule was brought to you by the same people who gave us AFCIs..the Consumer Products Safety Commission, not the manufacturers.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

But, they love new requirements . More money. & old stuff is now obsolete after years of flawless function


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Meh, I'll at least say I see the justification for TRs and all things considered, they basically seem to do what the claim to do (though it will be interesting to see if ER visits go down!). I can't say the same for AFCIs.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Monkeyboy said:


> TR are designed by the manufactures to keep the lobbyists changing the NEC and costing everyone grief & money


Almost every other developed country has had TR type receptacles. 


I have also read the reports used to justify this code rule and those reports changed my mind from being against them to feeling that an electrical safety code had to address the issue. 

The number of ER visits per day from receptacle shocks was staggering. Very few deaths but many real burns that required treatment.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

non-TR's were our trades napalm...~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Big John said:


> Meh, I'll at least say I see the justification for TRs and all things considered, they basically seem to do what the claim to do (though it will be interesting to see if ER visits go down!). I can't say the same for AFCIs.


Agreed. I have no issue with the TR requirements at all, though I think it's ridiculous to require them in garages, on countertops, outdoor receptacles, etc. The price of TR's is quite insignificant compared to those worthless AFCI's.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm still having a hard time picturing a 5 year old pulling a refrigerator out of it's place just to stick a key in the outlet or climbing a ladder to the GDO outlet to put a paper clip in it.


You obviously don't have a toddler. I ended up just telling my wife to just let him do it and after he has been zapped a few times it will be the end of him jamming stuff in receptacles.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MTW said:


> Agreed. I have no issue with the TR requirements at all, though I think it's ridiculous to require them in garages, on countertops, outdoor receptacles, etc. The price of TR's is quite insignificant compared to those worthless AFCI's.


I installed a standard as a service outlet in an attic today. Now I highly doubt little Finster is going to get dads 6' ladder , open the scuttle hole, look for the outlet just to poke a paperclip in it up there.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I just swapped out a TR for non, because the old couple couldn't plug in the tea kettle into their new house's counter plug.
> 
> The old people need tea! I have to break the rules where I see fit, and that is one of many stupid cases.





robmac85 said:


> I keep both stocked on the truck and use the non TR whenever I can get away with it. (Commercial / or cash jobs) lol. Just look the old school recepts have character to them ha





wendon said:


> Just had to go back to a job and replace a TR GFI with a regular one because the lady couldn't plug in her toaster. A standard 3-prong plugged in just fine but the 2-prong wouldn't go! Please don't report me to the AHJ's!!





FrunkSlammer said:


> I had to remove a TR counter plug because the customer could not, and I could not, and nobody could get their damn electric kettle plugged into it.





daveEM said:


> ^^ FIFY
> 
> Just did that myself last Friday.


Every single one of you is SOOO busted... I'll be informing your respective AHJ's at daybreak tomorrow.:no::laughing::laughing:

Pete


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Davethewave said:


> Installing finish on my first 2011 compliant residence. Purchased Levington Decora receptacles. I can't believe that there is a "TR" stamped top and bottom to let you know that they are tamper proof? I would think the plastic guards in the receptacle would be enough evidence. Are all brands the same?


No, the leviton have the TR lettering stamped on the receptacle. Go with Pass & Seymour. Better brand, less call backs.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Go with Leviton. They make the best wiring devices that money can buy.


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

My local Rexel just dumped P&S and now stocks Leviton. I think I like them better. Also the shelves are stocked with "Made in the USA" Leviton products.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Leviton TR's work fine in my opinion. Just make sure you put them ground up.


----------

